# Edited "NEW" Oinktoberfest Video



## Greg Rempe (Oct 1, 2007)

<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="437" height="370" id="viddler"><param name="movie" value="http://www.viddler.com/player/f8aeaba4/"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://www.viddler.com/player/f8aeaba4/" width="437" height="370" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="viddler"></embed></object>


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 1, 2007)

*Awesome job on the video and the editing  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif] 

Looked like a great time for all!*


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 1, 2007)

Killer video. I felt like I was really there man.. What happened to the last 2 minutes of the video? Freebird Rocks!!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 1, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Killer video. I felt like I was really there man.. What happened to the last 2 minutes of the video? Freebird Rocks!!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]



The battery I had been charging for the last 2 days died...for some reason the video was playing back at the end at a higher rate...that was not done on my end like it was when Brian was glazing his ribs...damn camera!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 1, 2007)

Great stuff Greg, Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome video & awesome tune Greg! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## atruckerswife (Oct 1, 2007)

Great video Greg, was awesome meeting you.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice work Greg.  You should get out more often.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like yall had a fine time


----------



## watg? (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow.....when will the CD be released?
Very nice!


----------

